# Where's Susan???????



## LarryWolfe (Mar 31, 2005)

Anyone talked to her lately?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2005)

My guess is she saw your avatar and decided not to come back.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 31, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> My guess is she saw your avatar and decided not to come back.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Another one driven away.......

 :badgrin:


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 31, 2005)

I gotta think Suze would be hard to drive away, but I've been wrong before! Wood


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Read between the lines, Woody... You can do that, right?


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on Bill, don't be obtuse. Every post here is a one liner!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

LMFAO!!!  Yeah, right!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 31, 2005)

Shes probably gotten caught in an avalanche of grills


----------



## Ratman (Apr 1, 2005)

She was bragging how good she was playing that Battleship game; the Navy might've recruited her.


----------



## Finney (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm sure she'll be back.  She seems to take off on trips every now and then.  Probably on one of them.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Do you think it's mushrooms or peyote?


----------



## Finney (Apr 1, 2005)

Probably the Absinthe.  8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Come on Bill, don't be obtuse. Every post here is a one liner!



*Obtuse* means - dull-wited, simple-minded, imperceptive, thickheaded, stupid, slow, insensitive.  Wow, what a compliment!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Woodman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep!  That's me!! ROFL!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1o3ul0rk]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep!  That's me!! ROFL!![/quote:1o3ul0rk]

Don't get me wrong Bill, I was simply stating the definition of the word Obtuse that WoodThesaurus referred to you as.  ;-)


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Wow, what a compliment!


Yep!  You sure were!!  :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":18lijq0v]  Wow, what a compliment!


Yep!  You sure were!!  :roll:[/quote:18lijq0v]

Whatever, take it how you want.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 1, 2005)

Her last post at TVWB was march 29th.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 1, 2005)

You talking to me?  No, are you talking to me?


I LOVE SUSAN!!!!!

 :loony:


----------



## Finney (Apr 1, 2005)

You can't love Susan.... She's mine.... all mine. :smooch:  :smt057  :smt055


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Apr 1, 2005)

I have missed her so much, that I named my new guitar after her! :grin:  8) 

Cheers


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2005)

You guys are a bunch of FREAKS!  She's right next to me!


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Apr 1, 2005)

Freaks!!!!
Have looked in the mirror lately, or your avatar????

Cheers


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 1, 2005)

Steve McMurtry said:
			
		

> Freaks!!!!
> Have looked in the mirror lately, or your avatar????
> 
> Cheers



Steve, what exactly are you trying to say??????  That is really me!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Is it you? or is it a composite of you an Susan? Hey , maybe you _are_ Susan? You're both in Virginia. You both love to drink. You both love to Barbecue,. Hey , I think I'm on to something here,,,,,,


ps Really Larry. That avatar says "Silence 0f the Lambs" to me. It _may_ be scaring people away.......


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 2, 2005)

The more you guys dislike my avatar the more I love it!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 2, 2005)

Now _that's_ an avatar! That'll bring em running my friend!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 2, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Now _that's_ an avatar! That'll bring em running my friend!



Look WoodWhiner, you complain more than a woman!  I'll change it one more time and that's it!  ;-)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 2, 2005)

Okay Woody and Jeff, is this a little better???  Buncha softies!


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Apr 2, 2005)

Hey Larry,

I really didn't mind it!
It's just that it, should have shown you sitting on a porch playing a banjo!


Cheers


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 2, 2005)

What kinda subliminal,(or just plain BLIMINAL) message is _that_ one sending? I like the pelvic thrust though :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 2, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> What kinda subliminal,(or just plain BLIMINAL) message is _that_ one sending? I like the pelvic thrust though :grin:




I finally post one you like and you can't figure it out?????  :roll:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Larry is on a mission.  What kind of mission, I don't know, but he's on a mission.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 3, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure Larry is on a mission.  What kind of mission, I don't know, but he's on a mission.



Yep Cappy, I am on a mission to bring joy and happiness to everyone here!  I would not want to offend anyone, ever!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 3, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The thought just occurred to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!What if Susan was really Terry Schaivo? Or, The Pope? _That_ would explain everything!!! If we need another woman here, I could get Texas Hottie to come around more often? The girl does whatever I say! Woodman

ps. she could also be Jshively. He hasn't been around for a week!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 3, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The thought just occurred to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!What if Susan was really Terry Schaivo? Or, The Pope? _That_ would explain everything!!! If we need another woman here, I could get Texas Hottie to come around more often? The girl does whatever I say! Woodman
> 
> ps. she could also be Jshively. He hasn't been around for a week!



Nope, I am beginning to think Susan is very sensitive like someone else here and got pissed and left.  I've seen her posting on TVWBB in the past couple of days.  Maybe she went to KY with Rempe??


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 3, 2005)

Susan's been through a lot more than that little thing last week.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 3, 2005)

_You_ were with Susan last week Capn?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 3, 2005)

Har de har har har.

Come on over to my place Woody, and sit on my big wooden deck.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 3, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Har de har har har.
> 
> Come on over to my place Woody, and _*sit on my big wooden deck*_.



Something really sounds wrong with that..................  :smt017


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 3, 2005)

The last post I saw from her on tvwbb was on 03/31/05. It's not like her to go and not mention it here. She usually tells us where shes going and what shes cooking.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2005)

I just notice that she posted on tvwbb a couple of times today. Maybe she's pissed at us. :?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 4, 2005)

Nick's right....she posted there this morning around 7:30.  Looks like she got on and off fairly quickly, but I'd say this is disconcerting news.


----------



## Finney (Apr 4, 2005)

She told me that there was too many Yankees on this site.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> She told me that there was too many Yankees on this site.


Her loss


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 4, 2005)

This board ain't for the faint at heart!  Too many sensitive people in the world and here!  If this keeps up, "I'm outta here"! :lmao: 

Now enough about other people where's Susan?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2005)

Hey, where's Bill?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 4, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey, where's Bill?



 :dunno:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2005)

I miss him!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 4, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I miss him!



Me too..............


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 4, 2005)

He took his avatar and left! Maybe Ludichris can reach out to him? Larry, send him an email and let us know how he is!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 5, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> He took his avatar and left! Maybe Ludichris can reach out to him? Larry, send him an email and let us know how he is!


I sent him a real nice e-mail, but did not get a reply yet.  Guess he's making sure the light doesn't burn out for Finney.  See I told you he's a nice guy and always thinks about others.  

You are right about the e-mail, website and avatar.  Man he cleaned house!  Guess I'll have to call you Nick to see how the weather is in NY!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 5, 2005)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> Susan doesn't seem like the overly sensitive type. I'm just wondering why she left. I miss her.    :smt022



I've figured it out!  Bill is holding Susan hostage until someone pays his electricity bill for leaving the light on now for over a week waiting for Finney to show up!


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh, it hasn't been a week yet. 
It was Thursday... but he was here Friday...  and I think some Saturday.  So really it's just be 2 1/2 days.  :-D


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 5, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Oh, it hasn't been a week yet.
> It was Thursday... but he was here Friday...  and I think some Saturday.  So really it's just be 2 1/2 days.  :-D



Chris are you stalking Bill???????  Man, I bet you know the times he was on too???


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":3nzsga99]Oh, it hasn't been a week yet.
> It was Thursday... but he was here Friday...  and I think some Saturday.  So really it's just be 2 1/2 days.  :-D



Chris are you stalking Bill???????  Man, I bet you know the times he was on too???  [/quote:3nzsga99]

Sure... it's in the _*Transcript*_.   :badgrin:    :badgrin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 5, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":23ajs7xh][quote="Chris Finney":23ajs7xh]Oh, it hasn't been a week yet.
> It was Thursday... but he was here Friday...  and I think some Saturday.  So really it's just be 2 1/2 days.  :-D



Chris are you stalking Bill???????  Man, I bet you know the times he was on too???  [/quote:23ajs7xh]

Sure... it's in the _*Transcript*_.   :badgrin:    :badgrin:[/quote:23ajs7xh]

You save them too??  Freaking Weirdo!


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":2vtughl4][quote="Larry Wolfe":2vtughl4][quote="Chris Finney":2vtughl4]Oh, it hasn't been a week yet.
> It was Thursday... but he was here Friday...  and I think some Saturday.  So really it's just be 2 1/2 days.  :-D



Chris are you stalking Bill???????  Man, I bet you know the times he was on too???  [/quote:2vtughl4]

Sure... it's in the _*Transcript*_.   :badgrin:    :badgrin:[/quote:2vtughl4]

You save them too??  Freaking Weirdo! [/quote:2vtughl4]

I was a joke Dumb Ass!  :-D  :badgrin:  :p


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 5, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1neh7vec][quote="Chris Finney":1neh7vec][quote="Larry Wolfe":1neh7vec][quote="Chris Finney":1neh7vec]Oh, it hasn't been a week yet.
> It was Thursday... but he was here Friday...  and I think some Saturday.  So really it's just be 2 1/2 days.  :-D



Chris are you stalking Bill???????  Man, I bet you know the times he was on too???  [/quote:1neh7vec]

Sure... it's in the _*Transcript*_.   :badgrin:    :badgrin:[/quote:1neh7vec]

You save them too??  Freaking Weirdo! [/quote:1neh7vec]

I was a joke Dumb Ass!  :-D  :badgrin:  :p[/quote:1neh7vec]

(Larry's hiding the can of whoop ass behind him just in case) I understand Finiky Finney!!  I was making a joke as well!  :roll:  Want me to leave my light on for you too?? huh? huh? do ya?  :-D


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 5, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":2xppylad]He took his avatar and left! Maybe Ludichris can reach out to him? Larry, send him an email and let us know how he is!


I sent him a real nice e-mail, but did not get a reply yet.  Guess he's making sure the light doesn't burn out for Finney.  See I told you he's a nice guy and always thinks about others.  

You are right about the e-mail, website and avatar.  Man he cleaned house!  Guess I'll have to call you Nick to see how the weather is in NY![/quote:2xppylad]

You let me know when you need to know the weather buddy, I'm on it!   8)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 5, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1irmjlsv][quote="Nick Prochilo":1irmjlsv]He took his avatar and left! Maybe Ludichris can reach out to him? Larry, send him an email and let us know how he is!


I sent him a real nice e-mail, but did not get a reply yet.  Guess he's making sure the light doesn't burn out for Finney.  See I told you he's a nice guy and always thinks about others.  

You are right about the e-mail, website and avatar.  Man he cleaned house!  Guess I'll have to call you Nick to see how the weather is in NY![/quote:1irmjlsv]

You let me know when you need to know the weather buddy, I'm on it!   8)[/quote:1irmjlsv]

Make sure you make copies of the weather reports!     Never know when you'll need to know what the weather was like 3 weeks ago or what someone talked about!


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2005)

I will come to your house you little #%@$$ *&%#$.   







You've got BEER. :partyman:  :smt030  :drinkers:  :hug:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 5, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":32pyqsil][quote="Larry Wolfe":32pyqsil][quote="Nick Prochilo":32pyqsil]He took his avatar and left! Maybe Ludichris can reach out to him? Larry, send him an email and let us know how he is!


I sent him a real nice e-mail, but did not get a reply yet.  Guess he's making sure the light doesn't burn out for Finney.  See I told you he's a nice guy and always thinks about others.  

You are right about the e-mail, website and avatar.  Man he cleaned house!  Guess I'll have to call you Nick to see how the weather is in NY![/quote:32pyqsil]

You let me know when you need to know the weather buddy, I'm on it!   8)[/quote:32pyqsil]
Make sure you make copies of the weather reports!     Never know when you'll need to know what the weather was like 3 weeks ago or what someone talked about![/quote:32pyqsil]

In triplicite! ;-)


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 5, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> I will come to your house you little #%@$$ *&%#$.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You and the Mrs. are more than welcome anytime Finney!  I'll throw some meat on the cooker get us a case of Guinness and we'll have a party brotha!   :-D


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 5, 2005)

I feel so unloved!


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":8an7rz1z]I will come to your house you little #%@$$ *&%#$.
> 
> *You've got BEER.* :partyman:  :smt030  :drinkers:  :hug:



You and the Mrs. are more than welcome anytime Finney!  I'll throw some meat on the cooker get us a case of Guinness and we'll have a party brotha!   :-D[/quote:8an7rz1z]

Everybody say Ho!  _Ho_  Say ho! _ ho_
It's a party now... yeah at Larry's house.
It's a party now... yeah at Larry's house.
 :-D  :-D  :-D 

Nick, give us some 'beat box'.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 5, 2005)

its no wonder your firetrucks suck!


----------



## Finney (Apr 5, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> its no wonder your firetrucks suck!



They SUCK water... and they also SQUIRT it.   :p


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 5, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":28d92xxq]its no wonder your firetrucks suck!



They SUCK water... and they also SQUIRT it.   :p[/quote:28d92xxq]

We're finally done with drafting around here. All areas have hydrants.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1kya96bq][quote="Larry Wolfe":1kya96bq][quote="Nick Prochilo":1kya96bq]He took his avatar and left! Maybe Ludichris can reach out to him? Larry, send him an email and let us know how he is!


I sent him a real nice e-mail, but did not get a reply yet.  Guess he's making sure the light doesn't burn out for Finney.  See I told you he's a nice guy and always thinks about others.  

You are right about the e-mail, website and avatar.  Man he cleaned house!  Guess I'll have to call you Nick to see how the weather is in NY![/quote:1kya96bq]

You let me know when you need to know the weather buddy, I'm on it!   8)[/quote:1kya96bq]

Make sure you make copies of the weather reports!     Never know when you'll need to know what the weather was like 3 weeks ago or what someone talked about![/quote:1kya96bq]
You have them saved too, Larry ~ You just don't realize it!  What a DA!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":345sfyl3]He took his avatar and left! Maybe Ludichris can reach out to him? Larry, send him an email and let us know how he is!


I sent him a real nice e-mail, but did not get a reply yet. [/quote:345sfyl3]
Liar!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I miss him!


Liar!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 6, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":tyywhd5p]I miss him!


Liar!!![/quote:tyywhd5p]

Bill, Bill, Bill, why such a nasty attitude? You slam people on your way out, then come back with posts like these, I have moisture in my eyes! Have you been drinking?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 6, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":bfds59cs][quote="Nick Prochilo":bfds59cs]He took his avatar and left! Maybe Ludichris can reach out to him? Larry, send him an email and let us know how he is!


I sent him a real nice e-mail, but did not get a reply yet. [/quote:bfds59cs]
Liar!!![/quote:bfds59cs]

Hey Genius it was a joke!  If I were to send you an e-mail it would look like this  :compuf: when you opened it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2005)

Vom_Willemstad_K-9 said:
			
		

> I see that Susan Z posted today on BarbcueBible.com today. So I guess that she will be returning here shortly. -Adrian



Adrian funny you posted about Susan, I was just thinking about her.   She posted on April 8th on TVWBB.  Guess someone or something here pissed her off?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 9, 2005)

I did about an hour ago,  I didn't ask what caused her to leave, just asked her to come back.  Hopefully she will.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 10, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I did about an hour ago,  I didn't ask what caused her to leave, just asked her to come back.  Hopefully she will.



Did she respond to you? She hasn't been posting regularly on TVWBB. I was concerned that something happened to her.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 10, 2005)

Nick,

I haven't heard anything from her yet.  I'm worried about her too.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Nick,
> 
> I haven't heard anything from her yet.  I'm worried about her too.




I don't think anything has happened to her, she's posted within the past couple of days on other BB's.  Finney must of run her off!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm going over to Raichlen's board and try to bring her back.  Who does Raichlen think he is trying to steal our girl?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 10, 2005)

*Update*

Ok, I just went over to Raichlen's board, registered and sent her a PM so as not to embarass her in front of the group.  If she doesn't respond, I assume she's not coming back.  Anything happen while I was on vacation? (3/18-3/28).  I don't understand why she would leave.

I think she's been swayed by Raichlen's persona and fame.  We can't compete with that.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Update*



			
				Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Ok, I just went over to Raichlen's board, registered and sent her a PM so as not to embarass her in front of the group.  If she doesn't respond, I assume she's not coming back.  Anything happen while I was on vacation? (3/18-3/28).  I don't understand why she would leave.
> 
> I think she's been swayed by Raichlen's persona and fame.  We can't compete with that.



Please, we can cook better than Raichlen on our worst day!  He's got the fame, but we got the WSM's and the brains!  Well everyone but Finney!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 10, 2005)

yeah tell Raichlen we'll trade him Finney for Susan.






 :!:


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah tell Raichlen we'll trade him Finney for Susan.


 :lmao:  And Finney gave me shit for posting about him on the weekend!  #-o


----------



## Shawn White (Apr 10, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah tell Raichlen we'll trade him Finney for Susan.  :!:


 Time to sweeten the pot, they can have Larry too!  :grin: <kiddin man, don't even think about it!>

I miss Susan too. I especially loved reading about all of her grilling adventures. Straight forward, no nonsense, get it done, creative, inspired, OOTB, fear no cook attitude, all rolled in to one.

What a gal.

If ya read this Susan I hope ya come back!


----------



## Finney (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice to see I'm loved....  :-(  :-(  :-(


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey we got to offer something that's valuable!  It's a compliment! :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 11, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Chris Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :vent:  :vent:  :vent:  :vent:  :vent:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 11, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Sorry I've been beatin' up on you lately Larry.  It is all in Jest and I certainly wouldn't trade you for anybody.  You're a five tool guy!
> 
> 1.  cue knowledge
> 2.  sense of humor
> ...



 :smooch:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 11, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 11, 2005)

I think we should send Bill to look for her. He got Ludichris to come back! #-o


----------



## Finney (Apr 11, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> Chris Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I'm glad Greg pays me so well.  Although the BBQ Bible team would probably have some perks.  But, I bet they're not selling white T-shirts at cost.  Anything else for that matter.


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 11, 2005)

You doofuses are playing right into her manipulative little clutches! Haven't any of you ever had dealings with a woman before?.....Oh , sorry, I forgot my audience!!!


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Apr 11, 2005)

Can't live with them!  
Can't live without em!!! :!:  :!:  :!: 

Cheers : :


----------



## Finney (Apr 11, 2005)

Women, Can't live with them...

Pass the nuts.

(Norm, from Cheers)


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I think we should send Bill to look for her. He got Ludichris to come back! #-o


I didn't get him to come back.  I sent him an email and he replied with his thoughts about this board saying he wouldn't come back, but then did on his own before before everyone pounded on him.  Not defending him ~ Don't even know him.

I wouldn't ask anyone to come back to this board.  It's to harsh.  I stay here because there is a little I think I can contribute to some and there is alot of good information here.  Many here say you have to have a thick skin to play here or get out. That, in my opinion, is what's costing this board members like Rita, Bryan, Keith, Ed, Jane, and I think Susan as well, and there are more.  TexLaw made a damn good post last week about where the future of this board lies...And I agree with everything he said except I believe a happy medium can be reached.  There's alot of animosity on this board (And yeah, I've been part of it) ~ Too much IMO, but as has been mentioned many times, thick skin is required.....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 11, 2005)

well, about the time Susan left I had a negative discussion with a new member, and if I was the cause of Susan leaving,  I apologize to her and to all.

  Still don't think I was out of line, but I understand how things get mis-
interpreted.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 11, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":1p5votqa]I think we should send Bill to look for her. He got Ludichris to come back! #-o


I didn't get him to come back.  I sent him an email and he replied with his thoughts about this board saying he wouldn't come back, but then did on his own before before everyone pounded on him.  Not defending him ~ Don't even know him.

I wouldn't ask anyone to come back to this board.  It's to harsh.  I stay here because there is a little I think I can contribute to some and there is alot of good information here.  Many here say you have to have a thick skin to play here or get out. That, in my opinion, is what's costing this board members like Rita, Bryan, Keith, Ed, Jane, and I think Susan as well, and there are more.  TexLaw made a damn good post last week about where the future of this board lies...And I agree with everything he said except I believe a happy medium can be reached.  There's alot of animosity on this board (And yeah, I've been part of it) ~ Too much IMO, but as has been mentioned many times, thick skin is required.....[/quote:1p5votqa]



I have to agree with some of what you say here. I don't believe or want to believe thats why Susan isn't here. She stayed with all conversations and I always liked the advise see gave. She has hardley posted on TVWBB and I think something might be wrong. I hope she is fine and will be back soon. I have re-read some of her last posts and didn't see anything in them that would make somebody up and leave, maybe thats just me, I'm a little more thick skined then some. This board seems to me anyway to be a graduation from TVWBB. We have all cooked a little more and like to BS besides cook. All and any advise needed or given is always welcome by all, we just don't seem to get those"newbie" questions here.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 11, 2005)

Nick, I don't know...she's posted less everywhere, but we were all so close here..I find it odd she didn't tell us of a problem..  I think someone here knows what the deal is.....

  I'll be glad if she comes back.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, everybody will be glad. It must have been Finney saying she was his!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

Susan has posted on 2 or 3 other boards since she last posted here with no hint of a problem.  Something happened, obviously, but, I think she's ok.


----------



## Finney (Apr 12, 2005)

She'll be back.
Women can't resist guys with good butts.  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 12, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":xj0hqveu]I think we should send Bill to look for her. He got Ludichris to come back! #-o


I didn't get him to come back.  I sent him an email and he replied with his thoughts about this board saying he wouldn't come back, but then did on his own before before everyone pounded on him.  Not defending him ~ Don't even know him.

I wouldn't ask anyone to come back to this board.  It's to harsh.  I stay here because there is a little I think I can contribute to some and there is alot of good information here.  Many here say you have to have a thick skin to play here or get out. That, in my opinion, is what's costing this board members like Rita, Bryan, Keith, Ed, Jane, and I think Susan as well, and there are more.  TexLaw made a damn good post last week about where the future of this board lies...And I agree with everything he said except I believe a happy medium can be reached.  There's alot of animosity on this board (And yeah, I've been part of it) ~ Too much IMO, but as has been mentioned many times, thick skin is required.....[/quote:xj0hqveu]

Well I gotta disagree about what is costing us members.  Each board has it's own personality.  Regardless of the behavior on any given board there will be things about a board/members that people don't like and will make the choice whether or not to participate in the discussions of that board.  We have a very unique, BBQ savy core group of members here on this board and I would not be ashamed to invite others to join this board, as stated *"I wouldn't ask anyone to come back to this board"*.  This is not directed as a slam towards you Bill and please do not take it that way.  When I read your above post it seems to me you are embarrassed or reluctantly being a member of this board.  This negativity isn't really helping the board.  I'm not suggesting or requesting you to leave, but I do have a question.  If it's so bad why do you stay?  If the people you've named do not want to be a part of this board because of the atmosphere, that is fine.  Seems the board will make it fine without them.  Not to say we wouldn't want them to be a part of the board, I for one would welcome them if they chose to participate in the conversations of the board.  But if they don't, it's their choice and so be it.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 12, 2005)

*SUSAN UPDATE*

SUSAN UPDATE

Susan and I exchanged e-mails this past Saturday night. I have also been concerned about her "disappearance" from not only this board but TVWB and others as well. So, when I came across the "BBQ Baffle" product I figured, a gadget, she'd like this, so I sent her an e-mail showing her the product and telling her that I hoped she would buy it and let us all know how it works. I also told her how much she was missed on the BB and expressed my hope that everything was OK.

She responded that she has been "extremely busy the last two-three weeks and that she has been neglecting her boards and that she misses all of them." That was all she offered.

I sent her another e-mail trying to find out if a particular incident had ocurred that turned her off of BBQ-4-U and if so, offered to discuss it to see if I could do anything. Absent that, I told her she was truly missed and hoped everything was fine and told her we all looked forward to when she got back and began posting again. She did not respond to my second e-mail.

For whatever reason, it appears that Susan has decided to take a break from BB's for awhile. All we can do is keep her in our thoughts and hope she returns.


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 12, 2005)

It could be, if I bought that many gadgets, I'd be working three jobs.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 12, 2005)

GlennR said:
			
		

> I agree with TexLaw.  Again.  Glenn



Me too!  And that is why I am voting for him for the next Presidential election!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 12, 2005)

She also mentioned something about hating to see a grown man abusing a monkey in such a manner.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 12, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> She also mentioned something about hating to see a grown man abusing a monkey in such a manner.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 12, 2005)

I'd say that's good news....give her time to work out whatever she's dealing with.....she'll be back one day.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 12, 2005)

Ken P. said:
			
		

> Tex - for the land slide win Larry is a must for a running mate!


 =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 12, 2005)

Ken P. said:
			
		

> Tex - for the land slide win Larry is a must for a running mate!



Okay, count on my vote now!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 12, 2005)

135 replies and no answer from Susan...I think I have an idea on what happened...but it aint for public consumption! :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 15, 2005)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!SACK UP YOU GEEKS!!!! [-X


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!SACK UP YOU GEEKS!!!! [-X


 #-o


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 16, 2005)

Get over it!!!! :loony:  She'll come back if she wants to.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 18, 2005)

I have an idea, but no need to share it here...she's a big girl, if she wants to come back she can...if not, we'll manage to eek out an exisitence, right?? :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 19, 2005)

Rempe since you're not gonna tell us what happened, I have no choice.  THAT'S IT, I'M DONE!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I have an idea, but no need to share it here...


LOL!  That's twice now that you've told us you're not going to tell us....


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey Bill.....I don't think Greg's going to tell us.
Hey Everyone.....Greg thinks he knows, but he's not going to tell us.
 :faint:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 19, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Hey Bill.....I don't think Greg's going to tell us.
> Hey Everyone.....Greg thinks he knows, but he's not going to tell us.
> :faint:



The old "reverse psychology trick", I love it!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 19, 2005)

Honestly, I think all this BS about Susan is getting old.  She's probably reading our posts asking her to come back and laughing at us.  Enough, if she wants to come back fine, if not fine.  Ain't no woman worth begging for.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Ain't no woman worth begging for.


Well, I don't know about that!!!    :razz:    :razz:  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 19, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":9gsmujev]  Ain't no woman worth begging for.


Well, I don't know about that!!!    :razz:    :razz:  [-o<  [-o<  [-o<[/quote:9gsmujev]

I do!!  At least in this case, I think I do!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 19, 2005)

Yeah, like Larry said. Some people just lurk around here as a guest. If she want sto come back, fine, if not, fine also.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey moderators, is their a way to delete this topic?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 20, 2005)

Why delete?  It's the most popular topic in the history of this forum!

If you do delete, I think you ought to at least post Susan's picture on the side
of Fatz BBQ Rub!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 20, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Why delete?  It's the most popular topic in the history of this forum!
> 
> If you do delete, I think you ought to at least post Susan's picture on the side
> of Fatz BBQ Rub!



Don't forget, Susan is Bill and Bill is Susan!    You really want a picture of the Birthday boy on your BBQ Rub?  :!:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":12zkrvfe]Why delete?  It's the most popular topic in the history of this forum!
> 
> If you do delete, I think you ought to at least post Susan's picture on the side
> of Fatz BBQ Rub!



Don't forget, Susan is Bill and Bill is Susan!    You really want a picture of the Birthday boy on your BBQ Rub?  :!:[/quote:12zkrvfe]
Why not?  I'm already on your t-shirt and coffee mug!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 20, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":12cnc03x][quote="Kloset BBQR":12cnc03x]Why delete?  It's the most popular topic in the history of this forum!
> 
> If you do delete, I think you ought to at least post Susan's picture on the side
> of Fatz BBQ Rub!



Don't forget, Susan is Bill and Bill is Susan!    You really want a picture of the Birthday boy on your BBQ Rub?  :!:[/quote:12cnc03x]
Why not?  I'm already on your t-shirt and coffee mug!   






[/quote:12cnc03x]

Damn, Susan needs to shave!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 20, 2005)

What kind of a sicko would pose as an alter ego woman? Man, that's weird!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

I couldn't agree more Woodrow! :hug:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 20, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> What kind of a sicko would pose as an alter ego woman? Man, that's weird!



*"Uh-Oh"*


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> What kind of a sicko would pose as an alter ego woman? Man, that's weird!


 :-k


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks for the reminder Woodie...See to it that she dies...won't you!! :!:


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 20, 2005)

Greg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I'm taken aback!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Are you suggesting ............MURDER!!!!?????? :ack:  :ack:  :ack:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 20, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Greg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I'm taken aback!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Are you suggesting ............MURDER!!!!?????? :ack:  :ack:  :ack:



Suggest...no...but she should be "_taken care of_" if ya get my drift...WoodHitman :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 20, 2005)

Woodman, what time you headin' out in the morning?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

fftop: 

LOL!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 20, 2005)

OK Bill, just for you....Hey Woodman, what time you headin' out in the morning to look for Susan?

 :antismile:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2005)

LMFAO!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

Just when thought you were over it, those feeling come rushing back in. I know that some of you missed this post at the top of the list so i revived it!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 26, 2005)

Mean, mean man!! :-(


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 26, 2005)

We actually _saw_ Susan at the Klose Shop in Houston! She is having Dave make her a .25" thick WSM for winter cooks! She told me to say "hi" to you guys!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 26, 2005)

:lmao:  :lmao:  :lcry:


----------



## Finney (Apr 27, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> We actually _saw_ Susan at the Klose Shop in Houston! She is having Dave make her a .25" thick WSM for winter cooks! She told me to say "hi" to you guys!



I was thinking about that the other week.  A WSM on steriods.  Know you know you Klose and Gator Pit fans would want one if they made them . 8-[


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 27, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Dude, I'd be all over that, especially with the Susan seal of approval!
> 
> We could probably make a gas stainless steel version and call it the
> "Silver Bullet".  Probably sell quite a few for say $700 a pop!
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

Hey Greg, aren't you gonna lock this one too??  #-o


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2005)

*Hey... Where is Susan???*  #-o


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2005)

Jersey,
She was a woman with lots of grills and a zest for life.
Grilled or smoked almost every day.
Had a collection of liquer and cigars that most would kill for.

Maybe someone did?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 3, 2005)

We are offending members by asking where folks are, please refrain from here on out.  Thank you

Chris Finney

BTW, I am over at Larry's house enjoying his homebrew and very the best in the world ribs he made.  I'm using his computer too!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

*Who Is susan*

I keep reading all these posts about some chick named susan....Who is she where did she go?  will she be back?


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> We are offending members by asking where folks are, please refrain from here on out.  Thank you
> 
> Chris Finney
> 
> BTW, I am over at Larry's house enjoying his homebrew and very the best in the world ribs he made.  I'm using his computer too!



Boy... I'm NationWide!


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Who Is susan*



			
				Pepe Roni said:
			
		

> I keep reading all these posts about some chick named susan....Who is she where did she go?  will she be back?



She was a woman with lots of grills and a zest for life. 
Grilled or smoked almost every day. 
Had a collection of liquer and cigars that most would kill for. 

Maybe someone did?   

She still posts on the www.virtualweberbullet.com site... among others.
She evidently decided to leave Q4U.  We don't know why.  Most care... some do not.  I do.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2005)

*Is she dead*



> She was a woman with lots of grills and a zest for life.
> Grilled or smoked almost every day.
> Had a collection of liquer and cigars that most would kill for.
> 
> ...


----------



## Finney (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Is she dead*



			
				Pepe Roni said:
			
		

> > She was a woman with lots of grills and a zest for life.
> > Grilled or smoked almost every day.
> > Had a collection of liquer and cigars that most would kill for.
> >
> > ...


Okay then... next time read all the posts before you ask.  #-o


----------

